# Springtails not making it in vivariums



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi!

I've been culturing springtails (NEHERP) for awhile now.

They do great in the culture, but never last very long in my vivariums.

I've seeded my vivariums at least three times with a lot springtails but within a month or two there is not a single one to be found...

Is this normal?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Do you have frogs in these vivs? If so, in my experience its pretty normal.

My imis love to eat springs.

That being said, I highly doubt there are zero in the viv. If you move around some substrate I bet you will find some


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Also, having a small surface water source, like a monkey pod, helps you to keep track of them, as that's where they like to breed. In the two pods I have now, they are breeding like crazy. Also, it doesn't hurt to reseed on a monthly or bimonthly basis.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

erikm said:


> Do you have frogs in these vivs? If so, in my experience its pretty normal.
> 
> My imis love to eat springs.
> 
> That being said, I highly doubt there are zero in the viv. If you move around some substrate I bet you will find some


Actually, I completely rebuilt a vivraium the other day which I had seeded a while ago. Did not see a single springtail. This viv has been empty for several months too. I seeded it when it was empty and it was full of springtails for a while and then, nothing.

Also dug around in another viv yesterday found quite a bit of isopods but not a single springtail...


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

jarteta97 said:


> Also, having a small surface water source, like a monkey pod, helps you to keep track of them, as that's where they like to breed. In the two pods I have now, they are breeding like crazy. Also, it doesn't hurt to reseed on a monthly or bimonthly basis.


So it is pretty normal to reseed on a regular basis? I guess I thought it was just a one time thing.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

If you have no frogs to eat them then there is another problem. They need moisture and a food source.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

erikm said:


> If you have no frogs to eat them then there is another problem. They need moisture and a food source.


When I wrote empty, I meant there was no frogs in it. There was still everything else that's in a normal viv. In fact, it had a huge log which had a big moldy growth on it. Lots of mold to eat and humidity too. I maintained that viv the same as my other ones. 

IDK... Maybe they ate all the stuff they could and crashed?

I know my luecs eat them. I've never seen the tincs eat them but they’re pretty lazy.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah not too sure then. When I had an empty seeded tank they boomed like crazy and I was worried they would be impossible to slow down. After adding frogs though their numbers are very well in check. I do throw in half a culture once in a while too for feeding/reseeding.


----------



## RabidSimian (Sep 25, 2015)

Could also be possible that a small predatory mite species managed to make its way into your vivarium at some point. I've had them wipe out springtail populations fast and then they all die off (or emigrate out of the tank) within a week or two after with no food source.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

port_plz said:


> Also dug around in another viv yesterday found quite a bit of isopods but not a single springtail...


It almost sounds like you have nemerteans. Seen any wormy organisms in the springtail-less tanks?


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jjl said:


> It almost sounds like you have nemerteans. Seen any wormy organisms in the springtail-less tanks?


Tiny white worms is all that I've ever seen. When I say tiny, they’re the thickness of hair.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

it will help if you feed the springtails in tank. You can use bakers yeast under the leaves. Make sure temps are not getting much below 66, preferably low 70s


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

pdfCrazy said:


> it will help if you feed the springtails in tank. You can use bakers yeast under the leaves. Make sure temps are not getting much below 66, preferably low 70s


Thanks pdfCrazy, I was going to ask but it seemed like a dumb question. I always see a lot of mold in my vivariums but apparently it's not enough or not what they need.

It does get a bit cold in my home this time of year but my cultures are still doing really well.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Sounds like you have grindal worms. My friend has some in his springtime culture, and they have basically out-competed the springtails.


----------

